# 4th generation ipad wifi problem



## shatrughna

I have bought a 4th gen ipad with wifi/cellular.
I successfully connected to a wifi router at my office and updated to iOS 7.0.4
I bought an iball-baton-N-300M-Wifi+2 ADSL router at home and configured it as per my BSNL ISP.
My laptop and my smartphones got easily connected to it but when i tried connecting ipad to it,it said "Failed to connect".I tried number of times reconnecting it but all in vain.

I also searched online for solution and applied all kinda solutions available viz-
*Restarting both the devices-the router and ipad.
Forgetting the wifi connection and joining again.
Resetting all network connection settings and joining again.
*
None of the above solutions worked for me.
Is this issue related with the firmware of the router or any setting problem with the router?

Has anyone else experienced the same problem?
Pl pl pl help me out.
M totally stuck up.


----------



## etaf

remove the wifi security - you will need to log into the router to do that 
security - disable or NONE 

then forget the network on the ipad

and now reconnect and see if it will connect without any wifi security at all ?


----------



## shatrughna

Tried tht.
Didnt help.
:-(


----------



## etaf

not sure what else to suggest 
you could try factory resetting the router again


----------



## cuttlefish

I get this problem ALL the time with my Dlink router!

Just find the RESET BUTTON on the router, press it once and then when it has stabilised, try the iPad WiFi connection again.

You can also go to the iPad's SETTINGS X GENERAL X RESET (last one down) and choose NETWORK SETTINGS.

99% of the time it is the Router causing this issue on the Apple devices. My Brother has a Samsung tablet and NEVER has this problem in the same house, same PC, router etc.

.......... Remember that this action will revert your security to NONE,


----------

